# Alabama Hostage situation



## Bearack (Jan 20, 2013)

Man kills Alabama bus driver, holds child hostage underground - CNN.com

So listening on the news this morning, they were prophetic in announcing that this man was a prepper. Almost making it a condition on events (on this news and not in the article provided) rather than just a coincidence of circumstances. Granted, there might be a correlation, however, you'd think that the media would have learned their lessons (funny, I know) from the Sandy Hook debacle being about 99% wrong on all initial reports.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dirtbag. I hope one of our deputies gets a clean shot.

Sheriff Olsen still hasn't released the details, so we still don't know what the heck is going on. I'm betting on a family dispute of some sort. Still, no good reason to blow away the driver.

We're about to have a strong line of storms roll through. That's going to make the situation worse. I hope the dirtbag gives up, beforehand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you aren't familiar with Alabama red clay, it sucks in the rain.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not surprised people are starting to "tip" over the edge. With the stress of life then the government compounding that stress on folks. The human condition can only take so much unless specially trained to endure stress they will "snap". 

I do hope this ends well for the boy but I have a feeling we will continue to see these people that just cant handle all the stress piled on them. These things are often the result of that. But yeah we always learn more after the events so its difficult to speculate what started it all for this guy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This should point out to anybody who thinks building a bunker is a good idea that once you are in one you are trapped.
Remember - make it too hard for the enemy to get in, and it will be too hard for you to get out.
If the kid was not in there, they could just do to the perp what the Marines did to the Japs in WWII.


----------



## Bearack (Jan 20, 2013)

Directly from CNN's very own Carol Castillo:

_Police: Hostage Taker in Alabama Standoff Has 'Anti-America' Views
Posted in Anti-government, Extremist Crime by Ryan Lenz on January 30, 2013

The man who ignited a hostage standoff in southern Alabama when he shot a bus driver and took a child into an underground bunker is a *"survivalist"* who has ties to the *anti-government movement*, an official with the Dale County Sheriff's Office told Hatewatch this morning.

The gunman is identified as Jimmy Lee *****, 65, a Vietnam veteran. On Tuesday afternoon, ***** allegedly stormed into a school bus in Midland City, Ala., shooting the bus driver four times before taking a child to an underground bunker behind his home. The bus driver later died.

Tim Byrd, chief investigator with the Dale County Sheriff's Office, told Hatewatch that ***** had "anti-America" views, though he did not immediately elaborate, saying he had to attend to the pressing investigation. Police continue to communicate with ***** through a PVC pipe leading into the bunker.

Law enforcement officials said the hostage, a 6-year-old boy who has not been identified, "is okay" and had recently been delivered some needed medication. Local officials have cancelled schools, and Dale County Sheriff Wally Olson cautioned local residents to avoid the scene.

"Stay at home and pray," Olson said, according to ABC News._

By the way, they are attempting to create valid arguments to use NDAA for survivalist.

A shame!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Silly.
Midland City is chock full of mouth-breathing ********, but the notion of some Ametica-hating survivalist group is stupid.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Now anyone with a bunker in the backyard will be looked at with suspicion for the next few months or even years. Just as the Bushmaster .223 got a bad reputation because some nut job used it as his choice of weapons, so will bunkers.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

He is alone, and has to sleep sometime.

The PVC pipe is his fresh air supply.

Bet they knock him out with gas and save the boy.

Just sayin'!

http://articles.cnn.com/2002-10-30/...-forces-fentanyl-hostage-standoff?_s=PM:WORLD


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate to make light of things but sometimes its the easiest way to cope...

Im thinking this guy missed the Rambo reruns. Hes gotten himself boxed in with no exit. Those guys look like they are prepared to deal with the situation.

Alabama school bus shooting suspect holed up in bunker: police - Yahoo! News


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

so the child in the bunker was delivered his medications for Aspergers Syndrome and ADHD... Now we got something to move this on to the CT realm. But itleast he got his Ritalin. So much for the perp sleeping anytime soon. :idea:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

WSFA audio/videos the scene as the "negotiator" is explaining life to the dumbass. Not the approach I would have taken, but hey...

Video Landing Page - WSFA.com: News Weather and Sports for Montgomery, AL.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Great, now we have a real life Buffalo Bill.

I noticed this didn't reach international news.
Only fodder for the agenda.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> Great, now we have a real life Buffalo Bill.
> 
> I noticed this didn't reach international news.
> Only fodder for the agenda.


This is local to maybe regional; no reason anyone out of this area should care. Sleight of hand, the action to keep us looking away from the important action.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Bearack said:


> Directly from CNN's very own Carol Castillo:
> 
> "survivalist" who has ties to the anti-government movement, an official with the Dale County Sheriff's Office told Hatewatch this morning.


Hatewatch and CNN? No bias there is there? Talk about America-hating.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Drove by the scene, today. Command posts, everywhere, some even law enforcement. Damn, at the media and cameras. Had I thought to take my camera with me while heading to Sam's...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting... suspect is now a "Doomsday Prepper".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This guy is a total whack job. 
By the way, I would like to point out just how patient we people of southeast Alabama are. Too patient and polite, if you ask me. He should have been put down like the dog he beat to death with a pipe.

I certainly hope Sheriff Olson takes care to take the pathetic creature alive. He needs to be studied before terminated.

Alabama standoff enters third day as official says child held hostage in bunker cries for parents | Fox News


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

survival said:


> Interesting... suspect is now a "Doomsday Prepper".


Even more reason no to watch the show!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

The dam crazy ass preppers cant trust a one of em!! They are all Psycho crackpots. . . LMFAO!! Thats at least how the news is putting it right now. . . I imagine this will be a set up to make us all criminals just like all gun owners are bad people!! give me a FU$&#@G break!


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Knocking him out with gas or any other type of aggressive move by authorities is a one time deal. They either have to be successful in which case they will be heroes or failure will result in a dead child. This guy is former US Navy. He has built a bunker and spent extended periods in the bunker. They have used the tube to send medicine for the child to him and communicate with him. I would say that he has already thought of the possibility that gas could be used. I also bet he has weapons down there, maybe even a gas mask.

I'd say the best bet right now it to wait this out for a while. Maybe deploy some technology that can see through the ground into the bunker. They know that he has been sleeping and that the kid is watching television. So law enforcement is listening in. Maybe when he is asleep they've even used a camera on a wire... Who knows? But they have one shot to do this. It is heroes of zeroes. No in between.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you are right, Southern Dad. I suggested the gas only as a necessary method if the guy goes after the kid and they cannot get the door opened to save him.

Time is on their side. Unless this guy is totally crazy, a month or two being holed in that bunker will make him beg to give up.

I just hope he lets the kid go.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I am wondering what kind of door and locking mechanism he has on this bunker. Can you imagine if the Police used a knock out gas, putting both the man and boy to sleep then were unable to enter the bunker? Let's just say, he wouldn't be a happy camper when he awoke. I'm quite sure that he is bat crap crazy. However, he's obviously got a brain in his head. He's able to plan, patrol and build. What I am finding odd is the lack of media coverage. This story should be leading the news each night. It makes the news but barely. Have we become immune to this kind of violence and situations against children?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think anyone who commits cold-blooded murder is crazy - even if only temporarily insane. That is a line (intentional murder) no one in their right mind would ever cross. This guy is also evil, since this was clearly premeditated. My opinion, anyway.

As to the lack of news coverage, it is my understanding the on-scene authorities are concerned the madman is listening to TV, so they are deliberately not discussing any plans with the media - a blackout on purpose.

With the equipment they are building up on-site, they will be able to get in, no matter what the door is. The problem is not wanting to hurt the child hostage. 

Last report I saw suggesting he is weakening and contemplating surrender.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I consider a "bunker"or saferoom as protection from looters and roving bands of slimeballs. They won't waste time trying to get into a bunker--they'll move on.


Actually, rice paddy daddy has an excellent point. Soldiers and Marines fighting in Vietnam often faced enemy bunkers, and flamethrowers were the weapon of choice to deploy (along with napalm). The problem was the Vietnamese fighters had tunnel systems that allowed them to escape and live to fight another day. That escape hatch is his point.

Anyone holing up in a bunker like this guy is a sitting duck. Find the vent system, and the attackers pour in gasoline and drop a match. The smoke will kill you if the flames don't. A safe room is also a trap if attackers decide to sustain an attack and can defeat your barriers to entry, and if you have no escape route, well, you get the idea.

I have had long discussions with Vietnam vets who were dogmen scouts and tunnel rats. They told me stories of fighting people coming up from underground, hidden rooms, or from trap doors that will haunt you forever. A static defense only works if you can transition to a dynamic defense or counterattack from it. Sitting in a room hoping attackers will give up and move on is simply waiting on a disastrous failure of your structure, and being a sitting duck waiting on a massacre to commence. If you cannot move, you are trapped, by definition.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I once considered putting a storm shelter type bunker in my back yard. One of the reasons that I didn't was because of how easy it would be to become hopelessly trapped inside of it. If the house is destroyed by a tornado and I'm in that shelter I give 10 to 1 odds that some heavy as heck object will be laying on the exit causing me to live through the storm but trapped.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> ***** had been scheduled to appear in court Wednesday to answer charges he shot at his neighbors in a dispute last month over a speed bump.


Now hes got a Failure to Appear Charge to boot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Actually, rice paddy daddy has an excellent point. Soldiers and Marines fighting in Vietnam often faced enemy bunkers, and flamethrowers were the weapon of choice to deploy (along with napalm). The problem was the Vietnamese fighters had tunnel systems that allowed them to escape and live to fight another day. That escape hatch is his point.
> 
> Anyone holing up in a bunker like this guy is a sitting duck. Find the vent system, and the attackers pour in gasoline and drop a match. The smoke will kill you if the flames don't. A safe room is also a trap if attackers decide to sustain an attack and can defeat your barriers to entry, and if you have no escape route, well, you get the idea.
> 
> I have had long discussions with Vietnam vets who were dogmen scouts and tunnel rats. They told me stories of fighting people coming up from underground, hidden rooms, or from trap doors that will haunt you forever. A static defense only works if you can transition to a dynamic defense or counterattack from it. Sitting in a room hoping attackers will give up and move on is simply waiting on a disastrous failure of your structure, and being a sitting duck waiting on a massacre to commence. If you cannot move, you are trapped, by definition.


In my case we will simply fade back into the woods around the homestead. And if we are surrounded and ambushed? This is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.
And like Southerndad, I once considered building a hurricane shelter in the back yard, and dismissed it for exactly the same reason as he.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Now hes got a Failure to Appear Charge to boot.


I think that will be the least of his worries, seeing as how he now has a murder and a kidnapping charge to boot. Have you ever noticed the list of charges after a murder? They include things like Discharging a Weapon in the City Limits... Can you just see a defendant who beats the murder wrap only to get nailed with that one?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just drove by, on the way to Dothan for a grocery run. Setup is the same, including the media-buzzards on the other side of the highway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just in - standoff over. Kid is alive, kidnapper is dead.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Perfect outcome. The child is safe. And no trial is needed, no feeding this lowlife for the rest of life, no lawyers getting rich. Wonderful.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like it end just as it should . One to the head no long trial no appeals


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

At least he is Dead now and the child is ALIVE !! This sure makes it look bad for us "NORMAL" preppers....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Watercanlady said:


> At least he is Dead now and the child is ALIVE !! This sure makes it look bad for us "NORMAL" preppers....


Not really sure I can qualify as normal.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I just groaned when I heard in a news report that he was distrustful of the government. Honestly, who isn't?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This event ended the only way ***** would allow it to end, but I can't help but remember that Satan has achieved a small victory in that yet another soul will be accompanying him in eternity. I don't know if ***** would have ever accepted Christ, but his opportunity is over, now.

I can't imagine what demon was writhing in his brain to make him do the things he did. We will never know what made him do what he did, we'll never have the chance to understand the thought process. Maybe we would never have understood, even had he been taken alive, I don't know. One thing is for sure, death is final. There is no second chance, no reprieve and no forgiveness.

I am very glad the boy is alive and well. I'm also relieved that the goat-rope on Hwy 231 will now come to an end. The bright media lights along the roadway was a darned road hazard.


----------

